# cheapest setup?



## josh870 (Jan 23, 2014)

i have way to much time and not much money, il be getting a 9mm soon and would like to try handloading. just would like to find a very cheap setup thats simple and not junk. just found this kit Lee Challenger Single Stage Press Anniversary Kit Modern Reloading and would like to know if its any good or if you have other recommendations that would be great too thanks


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Most reloading for handguns involves a minimum of 50, and often as many as 1,000 cartridges at a session.

You can do this with a single-stage press, but it's a heck of a lot of work. You do one step to all of the cases, then do the next step to all of the cases, and so on.

I use that Lee single-stage press to do some rifle-case decapping and full-length resizing. It works. But I don't expect it to last very long.
Make sure that it comes with the correct case holder, and that the powder measure comes with the appropriate measuring disk.
The priming tool is pretty good.

The price seems too good to be true.


----------



## josh870 (Jan 23, 2014)

Like I said I have plenty of time, and there is a tv next to my work bench. I still have a lot more research to do since I don't know the first thing about reloading. But I will keep that in mind


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Um, whatever you do, _do not watch TV while reloading_.

Reloading demands your _full_ attention, all of the time.

One careless double-charge, and your pistol-and maybe your hand as well-will be toast!


----------



## josh870 (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks for the warning maybe il just use a radio. I need some noise it helps me focus


----------



## josh870 (Jan 23, 2014)

Is this all I need for dies?
Lee Carbide 3-Die Set 9mm Luger


----------



## josh870 (Jan 23, 2014)

what else would i need if i got something like this Lee Pro 1000 Progressive Press Kit 9mm Luger


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

josh870 said:


> Is this all I need for dies?
> Lee Carbide 3-Die Set 9mm Luger


Yes, although I have always also used a separate taper-crimp die for semi-auto cartridges.
The standard seating-and-crimping die makes a roll crimp, which is more appropriate to revolver cartridges.



josh870 said:


> what else would i need if i got something like this Lee Pro 1000 Progressive Press Kit 9mm Luger


Probably nothing, other than powder, primers, and bullets.

I am not a great fan of the Lee progressive press, but it's because of stories I've heard, not direct experience.
I've been told that it gets out of adjustment pretty easily and often, but I don't know it for a fact.

I suggest that you read everything at: http://www.handgunforum.net/handloading-reloading/26921-reloader-do-you-use.html


----------



## Steveandbelinda (Dec 18, 2013)

I just bought a Pro 1000 9mm setup. Just re-adjusted the dies tonight. Setting depth of setting die, and setup dies according to some video on YouTube by a company that sells Lee products, but doesn't seem to really do a crimp. Does 9mm really need a crimp?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Steveandbelinda said:


> ...Does 9mm really need a crimp?


I dunno-I only load .45 ACP and .30-'06.
Both of them seem to work better with taper crimps applied.


----------

